# Dried glue



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Let's talk dried glue. I've done some dumb things in the shop to which I'll take the blame every time, but I get more cuts from dried glue than anything else. I'm talking regular PVA yellow glue. I clean up as much as I can when it skins over, but it's usually the squeeze-out from the underside of a panel glue up or a bent lmination in a form or somewhere I can't get to it to clean it up with the work in the clamps. It has sharp edges especially where the glue flowed around some tape or a caul.

These little buggers are a huge annoyance. For me, the cut is usually longer and deeper than a paper cut, and as little a deal as it is, they almost always bleed which needs a band aid so you're not messing up your work. I have more shop time lost due to finding band aids for these than any other injury. So annoying.

Anyone else have this problem? You all probably clean up your squeeze out appropriately though…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I've never had a problem with cuts from
dried glue. I am very careful about handling
lumber though. The habit of sliding my
hand over material in the workshop was one
that took a few years for me to break.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I could see that. I'm usually careful with rough lumber but get splinters anyway - but I expect it so I watch how I handle it. After a glue-up the wood is usually milled or surfaced so I don't even think of it. Slide your hand along a joint when picking up a panel and ouch! ugh.


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

Jam, this is a joke…right? Getting cut on glue?


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

No, somehow I always get cut on sharp dried glue. It's really annoying.


----------



## AxkMan (Jan 20, 2018)

You are definitely applying too much if you have squeeze out. The chisel effect shouldn't really effect you. You can use heated glue to make a bond, but this is shaker. You have to specify more because what you got is what you call shaker jam…

While yellow glue is more of a traditional way of joining wood, the more modern white glue adds to the more tech way. You can do a lot more with more modern glues in this form. Pictures would help…


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

I disagree with the opinions of the previous poster. If you don't have at least a little squeeze out, you haven't used enough glue.

I don't know what kind of glue AxkMan is talking about but PVA glue is usually yellow or tan and it is so universal that only a few people I know of ever use anything else. About the only white glue I am aware of is Elmer's and it is just an inferior PVA glue.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

I'm using titebond 2. Don't have any pics of this glue up and it's all sanded down already, but it was a simple butt joint panel glue up with 2 cauls I made out of 2×4s and packing tape on the jointed edges that came in contact with the work piece. The problem is the packing tape has almost a capillary action with the glue and it makes a sharp edge around that spot where it squeezes out of the butt joint and is pressed around the caul. I very well could be using too much glue, but it's not extremely excessive. I'd just rather err on the side of too much than too little.

Here's my cut from earlier today, just took the band aid off. It's about half an inch long, slid my hand down a butt joint when I went to pick up the panel and sliced my thumb. Nothing serious but very annoying. Maybe it's just my dumb luck too.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Use this glue to glue your glue wounds:


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Carloz, hahaha now we're talkin.

I did find some pics. Nothing out of the ordinary for me here… Kind of hard to see the glue. And excuse the mess.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

*


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> *
> - jbay


Yep…...


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I disagree with the opinions of the previous poster. If you don t have at least a little squeeze out, you haven t used enough glue.
> 
> I don t know what kind of glue AxkMan is talking about but PVA glue is usually yellow or tan and it is so universal that only a few people I know of ever use anything else. About the only white glue I am aware of is Elmer s and it is just an inferior PVA glue.
> 
> - ArtMann


How is Elmer's white glue inferior? I use it sometime when I want a little more open time. I'm still waiting for the first glue failure.

I'm not alone either,

https://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?142441-How-strong-is-Elmer-s-white-glue


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Although I've pulled quite a few splinters from handling exotic hardwoods and rubbing my hands down planks for possible builds over the years, (wenge comes to mind, nasty splinters), I cannot ever remember cutting myself on a glue squeeze out. I admit, they are there, but I've broken off many, and never been cut.

Maybe your hands are still too soft? You need to do a few hours of hand sanding, that will toughen them up!


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Lol! Could be!


----------



## LittleShaver (Sep 14, 2016)

The one "tool" I can always find in my shop is the box of band-aids.
After a couple of nasty cuts from doing stupid things, I've also taken to wearing cut resistant gloves. They won't do much for a splinter, but do seem to help keeping blood from leaking out.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I was going to suggest gloves, too. I try to remember to wear them when handling something that would penetrate my skin. I'm batting about .200 in remembering, though.


----------



## TechTeacher04 (Mar 17, 2014)

Just par for the course. Glue is cheap enough I tend to over apply glue to ensure a good seam. I use a paint scraper to remove the glue, this is where you tend to make sharp edges on the squeeze out that will cut you.

I have had good luck using a chisel or chisel plane to remove the excess squeeze out when it has skinned over after removing the clamps. Alternatively you can just wear gloves, just my $.02


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Really? Then clean it up before it dries.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

> Maybe your hands are still too soft? You need to do a few hours of hand sanding, that will toughen them up!
> 
> - Tennessee


If you pee on your hands, that toughens them
up. I used to play congas and this was a thing
guys did.


----------



## cathode (May 18, 2014)

If you think dried yellow glue is sharp… just wait till you see urea formaldehyde glue. That stuff is similar to glass when it dries. The squeeze out doesn't break; it shatters and has razor sharp edges.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Sounds right up my alley. I almost just did a bent lamination with that stuff, will keep it in mind for the next time.


----------



## cabmaker (Sep 16, 2010)

Do you have a local girl scout troop ?.........just saying


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I was reading a book on segmented turnings last night, and the author, (can't remember who), talked about cutting his hands on dried glue in the book.

So I take it all back, you are not the only one!


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I seem to manage to get dried glue under a fingernail where it jams into the skin and bleeds like crazy. I need to stop picking off the dried glue with my finger and use a chisel or scraper. I have also had an occasional cut from a glue edge. Not sure how it happens, but it does. More often, I get a cut from the sharp edge of a freshly squared board.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

I've never cut myself on dried glue (yet) but have scrapes into my planer bed from dried glue. It's tough stuff!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

- jbay

*" If anyone would like to see my Portfolio, PM me and I would be glad to send you the link.*

What does this have to do with the Topic of Dried Glue?

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Do you have a local girl scout troop ?.........just saying
> 
> - cabmaker


What the Hell are thy going to do? OR! Did I miss the Joke?

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> Really? Then clean it up before it dries.
> 
> - rwe2156


YEP! You can use a lot of glue, but get at it and clean it off before it dries.

(Actually I wanted to say ….. AHHHH Poor Baby!)


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> - jbay
> 
> *" If anyone would like to see my Portfolio, PM me and I would be glad to send you the link.*
> 
> ...


PM him, get the link and go look. This will answer your question.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

> - jbay
> 
> *" If anyone would like to see my Portfolio, PM me and I would be glad to send you the link.*
> 
> ...


-Rick,
That is my signature line.
I answered the question regarding dried glue but decided the answer wasn't needed so I replaced the answer with the *
So to answer your question…Nothing.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

Oddly this may really be you have soft hands. After 27 years as a Automotive Mechanic my hands are rather tough. Solvents, grease, and of course the sharp edges everywhere have taken their toll on the skin. Thus mine are less likely to tear on some glue then my neighbor that works in an office all day.

To limit exposure to this dried glue you can either use a belt sander on your hands as suggested, wear gloves, or spend more time on clean up. The belt sander is probably going to leave a mark, just saying….

I know it takes time and is tedious, do it all the time and yes it is not my favorite job. But a damp rag and a few scraps of wood are all I use to clean up and I rarely see the occasional spot.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> - jbay
> 
> *" If anyone would like to see my Portfolio, PM me and I would be glad to send you the link.*
> 
> ...


Okay jbay. Thanks for explaining that! Much Appreciated!

Regards: Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

> - jbay
> 
> *" If anyone would like to see my Portfolio, PM me and I would be glad to send you the link.*
> 
> ...


I see this Link all of the time. I might have a look, one of these days. Not Now! He explained it. No Answer to this Post and Why.

It's going to answer my question? Maybe, after some searching. Just not that Interested in doing it Now.

Rick


----------



## MrWolfe (Jan 23, 2018)

I agree with Carloz,
Glue your glue cuts with glue.
I've heard a "myth" that cyanoacrylate glue (super glue) was included in medics field kits to dress wounds.
I don't know if that is true but I have used super glue for *SMALL * cuts.
Your cuts from glue that are a nuisance more than a medical emergency may be a good reason to use super glue, especially since many of use have CA in our shops.

It bonds skin instantly… which can be great or can be horrible.

Of course, a dab will do you and don't glue your fingers together or drip the CA on to your project. I may buy a tube of the glue that Carloz linked to but in the meantime I already have CA on hand in my glue cabinet.
Here is a link that discusses this issue.


----------



## Mike_in_STL (Dec 8, 2016)

> To limit exposure to this dried glue you can either use a belt sander on your hands as suggested, wear gloves, or spend more time on clean up. The belt sander is probably going to leave a mark, just saying….
> 
> - woodbutcherbynight


My wife knows the results of this personally. She was sanding walls in our home years ago and the belt sander got her palm side of her hand near the pinky finger. Not much you can do when your skin is sanded off with 60 grit. It made for a nasty wound, a lot like road rash. Slathered it in neosporin and wrapped it in guage and tape and she went back to work.

It was the way she let me know she was hurt that freaked me out. I was cutting grass in the back yard and she calmly walked up to me and said she had an accident. Then she showed me her hand. Just hamburgerized it.

Come to think of it, I think I've cut myself on wood glue before as well. Once and done, vowed never to experience that again. Now, I'm more likely to bang my hand into a corner or an edge. Been a while since glue has gotten me.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

> My wife knows the results of this personally. She was sanding walls in our home years ago and the belt sander got her palm side of her hand near the pinky finger. Not much you can do when your skin is sanded off with 60 grit. It made for a nasty wound, a lot like road rash. Slathered it in neosporin and wrapped it in guage and tape and she went back to work.
> 
> - MikeinSTL


OUCH!!!!!


----------



## caboxmaker (May 3, 2017)

> Jam, this is a joke…right? Getting cut on glue?
> 
> - caboxmaker


Jam, I just cut my finger on some dried glue. First time in 15 years. I apologize for doubting you.


----------



## jamsomito (Mar 26, 2017)

Hahaha. I'm sorry you got hurt, but that's really funny. No offense taken, it was a nuisance issue and deserved a laugh. Heal up soon


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Jam, this is a joke…right? Getting cut on glue?
> 
> - caboxmaker
> 
> ...


Just go to show you…...if you try you can accomplish anything.


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

You would be well served to remove the caul after about an hour, can be a little less even, and using a paint scraper or old chisel to remove the squeeze out.


----------

